# Thule Lock Substitute



## mac5929 (Jun 28, 2016)

I was out of mtbing for about a year and during that time lost the lock on that connects my Thule rack to the tow hitch :madman:. I've read that the locks themselves are pretty pathetic and so was wondering if folks have upgraded or used a substitute where the tow hitch connects with the rack (receiver). Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I agree that the Thule hitch lock is pathetic. I felt like I could break with one swift kick. I drilled out the hole on the right side of the Thule rack (threaded nut) and put in a solid 5/8" Reese hitch lock.

https://www.amazon.com/Reese-Towpow...43662&sr=8-2&keywords=reese+5+8+receiver+lock

Since the threaded nut in the rack served as a stabilizing mechanism, I put a hitch tightener on it.

https://www.amazon.com/StowAway-Cargo-Carriers-20-6-Tightener/dp/B0001CMUV4

Now there is absolutely no wobble and I have piece of mind that the rack isn't going anywhere. These two items cost about $30 together. The Thule lock is almost $60!


----------



## mac5929 (Jun 28, 2016)

Thx Arebee,

I just got both of those from Amazon. Thx for the recommendation and it'll be nice to get back in the saddle!


----------



## kevinpt (Apr 27, 2014)

i took my bolt to my local home depot and tried different hitch locks on it. ended up picking up i think a master lock hitch pin lock that would lock onto my pin then made a spacer to hold it in place. i can try to take a picture in the day time tomorrow


----------



## kevinpt (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

mac5929 said:


> Thx Arebee,
> 
> I just got both of those from Amazon. Thx for the recommendation and it'll be nice to get back in the saddle!


Cool! Glad to help. Now you'll just need a hardened drill bit slightly larger than 5/8" to widen the hole in the threaded nut that is welded into the rack.


----------



## mac5929 (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice set up Kevinpt. Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------

